
How China is replacing U.S. as Asia’s military titan - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/china-army-xi/
======
ohaideredevs
"The effort includes signature shows of soft power: Xi’s multibillion-dollar
“Belt and Road” program to build a global trade and infrastructure network
with China at its center, and his “Made in China 2025” plan to turn the
country into a high-tech manufacturing giant."

I want to stress this (tangential) part - China really hopes to significantly
expand trade routes around Asia, Europe, and Africa, and it's strange how
little we hear about it.

~~~
ardy42
> I want to stress this (tangential) part - China really hopes to
> significantly expand trade routes around Asia, Europe, and Africa, and it's
> strange how little we hear about it.

I don't think that's true: I've read _at least_ a dozen articles in the NYT
about it specifically in the past year alone. And I'd estimate at least half
their articles about China mention it as background.

------
baud147258
"preparations to recover Taiwan"

Well, it look like Reuters (or just the author) has decided that China's claim
on Taiwan is legitimate.

Also, despite the multiple times the article mentions the military fatigues Xi
wore at military parade and exercise, there's no photo of them, it seems at
strange omission.

